# امتحانات nebosh



## حسين سلمانن (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخواني الأعزاء .. انا راح ادخل في برنامج للصحة والسلامة سنتين .. أقدر أكسب في هالسنتين 
- NEBOSH International General Certificate
- NEBOSH International Diploma

أتمنى أحد يساعدني ويعطيني امتحانات سابقة للشهادتين ضروري يا جماعة

وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## ابوحميدالشربيني (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## علي الحميد (5 يوليو 2011)

حسين سلمانن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخواني الأعزاء .. انا راح ادخل في برنامج للصحة والسلامة سنتين .. أقدر أكسب في هالسنتين
> - nebosh international general certificate
> ...



وعليكم السلام 

بالنسبة للأول فهناك موضوع مثبت في الأعلى فيه اختبارات وتوضيحات وشروح كثيرة..

أما بالنسبة للثانية فلا يتوفر لها شيء للآن ...


----------



## toty2009 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد ومفيد ارجو المزيد


----------



## toty2009 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

هل الاختبار صعب او سهل


----------



## toty2009 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو منك ارسال الاكثر


----------



## toty2009 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

`لايمكن فتح الرابط


----------



## waled.suliman (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شركة نايا للخدمات الهندسية والتجارة​الشركة الرائدة في مجال التدريب والتأهيل على مستوى سوريا والشرق الاوسط​نحن نهتم بكم لإيصالكم للاحترافية ​لكل من يبحث عن التميز الوظيفي والخبرة العلمية والشهادة العالمية​تعلن عن إقامة دورات تدريبية في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية عن طريق الانترنت - التعلم عن بعد​حسب منهاج الأكاديمية الأمريكية للسلامة المهنية والتدريب الصحي​OSHA​وذلك ابتداء من 10/09/2011​وذلك للمناهج التالية:​· Introduction to Safety Management
· Effective Safety Committees
· Effective Accident Investigation
· Introduction to OSH Training
· Hazard Analysis and Control
· Hazard Communication Program
· Conducting a Job Hazard Analysis (JHA)
· Effective Safety Committee Meetings
· Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) – OSHA
· Energy Control Program - Lockout/Tag out
· Introduction to Ergonomics
· Safety Supervision and Leadership
· Confined Space Entry Program
· Fall Protection Program
· Electrical Safety Basics
· Safety Management System Evaluation
· Emergency Action Plans
· Fire Prevention Plans
· Fleet Safety Management
· Preventing Workplace Violence
· Ergonomics Program Management
· Intro to Industrial Hygiene
· Bloodborne Pathogens
حيث ستمنح للناجحين في هده الدورات شهادات تأهيل من شركتنا وباعتماد من مدربين معتمدين من الأكاديمية الأمريكية للسلامة المهنية والتدريب الصحي​OSHA​يتوجب على المشاركين الخضوع لامتحان تحريري​(ON LINE)​​


----------



## someir (24 أغسطس 2013)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مرفق أخر امتحانات الدبلومة 
2013 July 

مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------

